# overpass height



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone have a recommendation for a minimum overpass height? Wouldn't mind leaving room for clearance for a 1/32 car or HO semi truck, but I have not idea how much those would need.

The overpass spirals down quickly and warps the track, so the lower the overpass, the easier that will be to deal with.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

2 1/4 inches will allow the H.O. Racin' Rigs to roll through. More detail in this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=288809


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

High enough to stick yer hands under it.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> High enough to stick yer hands under it.


That is the correct height

Boosted


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> High enough to stick yer hands under it.


Sounds funny, but this actually matters. One of the many frustrations I had living with my scenic track which included many HO tunnels and bridges is that it was a real PITA to clean track that was under 'em.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Here's yer sign!*



1976Cordoba said:


> High enough to stick yer hands under it.


Hahahahaha! A classic duh moment. I'm still chuckling!

Thanx for the voice of reason Doba.


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. If only life were as simple as that... and who's hands are we talking about! :hat:


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I made my overpasses right on 2" using a 2x4 piece from scrap wood, and the majority of afx stuff fits. But specialty stuff like buggies and haulers probably won't make it. But I doubt I'll ever use those. I'd go 2-1/4 or maybe 2.5" to be safe.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Isn't a 2 X 4 an inch and a half?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

1 5/8 x 3 5/8... but you can cut it to a 2" length...


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah but that'd waste the other 7'10"! :tongue: :wave:


----------

